# Was that you? M4 South Wales 6/10



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Makes me sound like Victor Meldrew but got passed by a tag axled Bessacarr on the M4 between Cardiff and Newport late this afternoon. Was towing a twin axled car trailer with a sporty Toyota on the back. Was doing a solid 70mph all the way and spent a lot of the time in lane 3. I don't believe it!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Obvisously don't know the rules of the road, or he/she does and don't give a dam

Loddy


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

loddy said:


> Obvisously don't know the rules of the road, or he/she does and don't give a dam
> 
> Loddy


What rules were the breaking then?, could have been overtaking slower traffic in lane 2.

Andrew


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Andrew

If towing with any vehicle
You can't use the 3rd lane
and depending on the weight of your vehicle
you can't use 3 rd lane


Kev


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

speed limit when towing is 60mph - even on motorway


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi bog
just realised I missed that off as well


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

androidGB said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > Obvisously don't know the rules of the road, or he/she does and don't give a dam
> ...


Maximum 60mph towing trailer.
Not allowed in 3rd lane of motorway with trailer.

If you don't tow a trailer, you probably don't know this, but if you do tow a trailer you should be aware of and comply with the relevant regulations.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for putting me right on that., lads

No, I don't tow, I just had something in the back of my mind that you could tow at 70mph with a double axle. Must have dreamt it  


Andrew


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

If you don't tow a trailer, you probably don't know this, but if you do tow a trailer you should be aware of and comply with the relevant regulations.[/quote]

seems like a lot of people don't know/care whilst towing just because they have some beast of a car tugging the caravan/trailer, i have seen many doing 70mph with the caravan swaying side to side and the driver seemingly oblivious to the side shifting big white block in their mirrors!


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

I knew about the speed limit for towing and not going in the 3rd lane. However I'm unsure about the weight limit (Kev1) if this is refering to Mhomes, am aware lorries shouldn't be in the 3rd lane.

We have a 3850 Mhome and tow trailer - 60mph and lanes 1 and 2 but when not towing we use the 3rd lane. Are we breaking the law.

Jan


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Vehicles over 7.5 tons cannot use the 3rd lane unless it is an emergency. ie other lanes blocked etc


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Was this it? :lol:


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

thats mine (i wish) :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have used lane 3 on motoways (whilst towing the toad) a number of times and indeed lane 4 (out of 5) on the M25 on more than one occasion. The actual requirement here is not to "use the right-hand (fast) lane on motorways of three or more lanes".

As for driving at 70mph, that probably adjusts down to 66mph or so in real speeds after allowing for speedometer overstatement and that is within the 10% + 2mph "allowance" that is generally applied.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

peribro said:


> I have used lane 3 on motoways (whilst towing the toad) a number of times and indeed lane 4 (out of 5) on the M25 on more than one occasion. The actual requirement here is not to "use the right-hand (fast) lane on motorways of three or more lanes".
> 
> As for driving at 70mph, that probably adjusts down to 66mph or so in real speeds after allowing for speedometer overstatement and that is within the 10% + 2mph "allowance" that is generally applied.


Perhaps I should have been more descriptive to explain that the M4 between Cardiff and Newport is a 3 lane carriageway and the van + trailer was using lane 3 ( the right-hand lane).

As regards the speed, I tend to drive to my satnav which was recording 69 mph when I was overtaken by said vehicle. My vehicle speedo was showing somewhat more.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

why does everybody automatically assume their speedo over reads by 10% and never underreads !!!

Please dont mistake me for somebody who doesnt like speed by the way i am am ex rally driver who saw the error of his bank account and bought slippers and a campervan LOL !


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

because they are not allowed to under read , I believe. Most over read by 2-4 mph , what ever your speed, I think 

Gary


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Thanks Gary

Every day is a school day ! I was not aware of that at all

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gj1023 said:


> because they are not allowed to under read , I believe. Most over read by 2-4 mph , what ever your speed, I think
> Gary


If they did under read, no minor speeding conviction could ever be made to stick.

It's all a cunning plan! :roll:

I know it wouldn't happen, but for the sake of argument if you are done for speeding 31 mph, your speedo must have been reading at least 33 to 35mph.

Difficult to convince H.M. Plod that you were _"Only doing 30, honest officer!"_ :roll: 8O

Dave


----------

